# Threads und Socketprogrammierung



## nobody2042 (13. Mrz 2009)

Hallo!
Habe da ein Problem zu lösen, an dem ich nun schon viele Stunden sitze.

Im Prinzip sollte es nicht so schwer sein!

Ich habe eine Socketverbindung mit einem Client und einem Server. Die Anzahl ist fix.
Der Client verbindet sich zum Server und überträgt ihm Daten.
Diese Daten werden dann in weiteren 2 Threads am Server weiterverarbeitet.
Nachdem die Verarbeitung fertig ist, sollten die Verarbeiteten Daten über die selbe Verbindung wieder zurück geschickt werden.
Mein Problem: Ich schaffe es nicht die Verbindung zwischen Server und Client während der Verarbeitung der Daten aufrecht zu erhalten!

Wäre für ein bisschen Code dankbar...also nur wie es prinzipiell gehen sollte.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (14. Mrz 2009)

ähem...ich wär auch für ein bischen Code dankbar 

Post mal bitte wie dein Client und Server aussieht, dann können wir dir sicher helfen.


----------



## dayaftereh (14. Mrz 2009)

also, die verbindung soll so langen auf recht er halten bleiben , bis du sie schließt oder der client schließt sie?? zeig mal wie dein cleint und server aus sieht??


----------



## tuxedo (17. Mrz 2009)

Wenn du die Verbindung nicht schließt, tut's eigentlich auch kein anderer. Ergo scheinst du irgendwo ein close() versteckt zu haben das dir nicht mehr auffällt.

- Alex


----------



## Geeeee (17. Mrz 2009)

oder der socket wird "weggeworfen"
Wir können hier noch viele weitere Annahmen fällen, was denn sein könnte 
Solange sich der Threadstarter nicht zu Wort meldet, denke ich mal, dass es sich erledigt hat bzw. er uns nicht mag


----------

